

It's All Just Programming - bgray
http://www.cs.uni.edu/~wallingf/blog/archives/monthly/2009-11.html#e2009-11-02T18_59_40.htm

======
DanielStraight
The linked-to article is much more thorough:

[http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2009/07/do-you-believe-
in-m...](http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2009/07/do-you-believe-in-
magic.html)

------
lawn
Great article. It makes me wanna learn more on how to write programs.

